
Buzzing the brain with electricity can boost working memory - signa11
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/03/170314081547.htm
======
signa11
link to the paper is available here: [https://publishing-
cdn.elifesciences.org/22001/elife-22001-v...](https://publishing-
cdn.elifesciences.org/22001/elife-22001-v1.pdf)

